# Blocking off part of a big crate to train a new puppy



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

Does anyone have ideas on how to block off space in a ruff tough dog crate to crate train a new puppy? I am trying to avoid buying a small crate that will only last a month or so. My ruff tough is the intermediate size with a floor area of 17"x33". I was thinking I'd try to block off the back 10" or so. Thanks.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Mind came with a partition. It is made up of the same wire as the kennel. If yours does not have that , you can take something like chicken wire and make one to fit inside the kennel. It only hooks on the sides with loops in the wire and can be moved as needed


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Borrow one from a friend or buy one and sell it on craigslist after you're done. It's worth the money. Or, they're great for carrying just a few pigeons to the field after the pup outgrows it.


----------



## augunner (Jan 5, 2014)

I built a partition out of thin ply wood. Drilled a couple holes on each side and just tied it through the air vents on my kennel. When he needed more room I would just untie and move the board back.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

My advice, buy a smaller crate to crate train in.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

We put a box in one of our crates to make it smaller. Our pup did not chew the box, we put the solid side toward the puppy's area. Then as the pup grew and needed more space we cut the box to allow more room. Worked great for us.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Cardboard or plastic Box (storage container) works well....!


----------



## ks_hunting (Dec 10, 2013)

swampcollielover said:


> Cardboard or plastic Box (storage container) works well....!


This is what I'm doing right now with a 3.5 month old pup in a full size crate. It works quite well.


----------



## Chris Bergner (Aug 14, 2012)

Build a plywood insert and either use zip ties or brackets and the ventilation holes to hold it in place.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

Chris Bergner said:


> Build a plywood insert and either use zip ties or brackets and the ventilation holes to hold it in place.


I think I'm going to try this. I have some peg board in the garage and will use the end of the crate to draw a template. Should work just fine. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

baby gate at walmart $10!!! Zip tie where you want it.. Then move it further back as the pup grows!


----------



## AllAroundLab (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you have the pup already and it is crate soiling or are you just planning ahead? I have crate trained a number of Lab puppies using a crate that is a couple inches bigger than yours without ever worrying about the size or having them soil the crate. Unless the pup already has a problem I wouldn't worry about the crate size.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

AllAroundLab said:


> Do you have the pup already and it is crate soiling or are you just planning ahead? I have crate trained a number of Lab puppies using a crate that is a couple inches bigger than yours without ever worrying about the size or having them soil the crate. Unless the pup already has a problem I wouldn't worry about the crate size.


No just planning ahead. I crate trained my last dog with a small crate then got this ruff tough later on. I sold the puppy crate after she outgrew it. Now I am getting a new pup on Saturday and wanted something smaller for crate training.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

I use a wire crate medium and so far had no problems. 

Edit to post. I thought about this more and the reason I am not having problems is because I have pup on a schedule and it helps that I am home every day to give 100 percent to that.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

augunner said:


> I built a partition out of thin ply wood. Drilled a couple holes on each side and just tied it through the air vents on my kennel. When he needed more room I would just untie and move the board back.


Have used this method for several pups. Only thing we do differently is to use zip ties with the excess plastic clipped off so there are no loose ends to chew on. Very easy to increase crate size area as the pup grows.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

I started with the end for a profile and made adjustments from there to make it fit through the door.


Floor space is now 17"x20" and can be moved back in about 4" increments. I will have to keep an eye on the bottom corners and zip ties to make sure he doesn't chew them.


This is it set up for the new pup tomorrow. The pee pad fits that space perfectly. I actually might have to move the divider back one vent hole tomorrow. I am not sure how much he's grown since I saw him two weeks ago.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------

